# Best nvidia gpu on intel based rig



## macho84 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi i am building one and need to know which card could be future proof. so that later a year i can add another to get much better performance.

Nvidia i prefer as its works well with intel.

If AMD let me know the counter part of nvidia competing one.

BUDGET 20k max

x2 series i saw is good but 30-40k is too much.

All i want is 25fps bare min at full HD . Irrespective of game never mind beyond resolution


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 22, 2011)

Go for MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC @ 15.9 K, Its already overclocked and you can further increase the Core and Shader speed to match the High end performance of HD 6970 stock settings.

Also, if you CF with another card, then it scales much better than nVIDIA and provides great performance.

Or, if you want to buy nVIDIA card then it will be more costly but provide more performance MSI N570GTX Twinfrozr II Graphics Card @ 19.8K

This card provides good performance and consumes less watt than HD 6970, but more than HD 6950.

and, for Crossfire/SLI you need at least 800 W PSU, and Corsair TX 850 @ 7.5K can handle your rig.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

@ *macho84* - post your system config in details and what's the PSU you have - brand and model name/no ??


----------



## jsjs (Jun 22, 2011)

Gtx 570 is your best bet in the budget if you want only nvidia


----------



## macho84 (Jun 22, 2011)

i am buying individual parts. The power supply is glacialtech 950

i can go for amd as well what your opinion


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

Then state the whole budget and what are the components you are willing to buy. It will help us to suggest more precisely.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jun 22, 2011)

It seems this PSU is good enough for GTX 580 too.. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1393424-post284.html


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ yep, it can even handle GTX580 in SLI 

BTW, Op can get GTX 570 / MSI R6970 Twin Frozr II/III / *2x Sapphire HD6870 in CF at 22k* - recommended.


----------



## amitsahoo (Jun 23, 2011)

go 4 nvidia 570....if u can extend ur budget....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 23, 2011)

total budget needs to be specified
and your budget i.e. 20k is for single gfx card or multi setup?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 23, 2011)

I will go with Top Gear but does his Mobo has a SLI/CF Capable Mobo? 

If Single then HD6970 one as suggested is nice.


----------



## macho84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Top & Piyush, I had mb which support dual x8 . But which is better going for 1 card or 2 card.

Also AMD OR NVIDIA. Some say amd and some nvidia. Not sure. In long run which can withstand. I need a bare minimum of 25fps. with i5 overclocked to 4.4ghz planning


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ then you are all set and get 2x Sapphire HD6870 in CF @ 22k with your eyes wide open - those two cards will perform way better than any single gpu and will be a future proof investment as well


----------



## Cilus (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ Agreed with Topgear. Two HD 6870 in Crossfire actually beats GTX 580..the most powerful single GPU card by more than 10% margin.

So if Dual GPU solution->  2X Sapphire HD 6870 in Crossfire

IF Single GPU -> MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozer III 2 GB @ 16K


----------



## Piyush (Jun 24, 2011)

totally agreed with above suggestions
btw which cabinet do you have mochu?


----------



## macho84 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am having cm half 922 is that fine.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2011)

should fit just fine. length shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2011)

macho84 said:


> I am having cm half 922 is that fine.



so what are you getting - 2x HD6870 or a single HD6950/HD6970


----------



## macho84 (Jun 25, 2011)

single for now 20k max budget let me know if any

I still heard gtx is better with phyx support


----------



## jsjs (Jun 25, 2011)

Theres no point in being confused. Since you will be getting a hd monitor (1920x1080) both gtx 570 and hd 6970 will perform similar. Get whichever you like and stop creating too many threads on same topic dont cf your 5770, hd 6k is a lot better.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

For nVidia GTX570, or for ATI HD6970, crossfiring 2 6850s would be great but cf issues will be prevalent, so not recommended.


----------

